# What ringtone do you have? ...



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

So what's do people have as their ringtone?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Phone, (iPhone 'Old Phone'). Can't stand having a song or something stupid as a ringtone.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Theme tune from Sponge Bob Square Pants.


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Coldplay - Parachutes


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

mr hanky .. santa claus is coming to town


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Baba O' Reilly


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Top Gear theme


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Classic Phone Ring


----------



## lami (Mar 19, 2006)

Ive got the old "RAC Rally Report" theme tune from the early 80's :thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Cadburys eyebrow add :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

The Oz accented "Start Ya B*****d"....


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

It's mostly on silent/vibrate only but if not it's the Classic Phone Ring


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the "Crank" ring tone.


----------



## hronald88 (Apr 17, 2009)

i got the old phone thing on my iphone, why do they make it so hard to get a song to be a ringtone on them things!!!??


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I've got hulk hogans theme tune.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

the bourne identity tune oddly...


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

the chain by fleetwood mac, starts discretely and gets louder


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Normal ring tone, my phone sounds like,....er....a phone.

My message alert however is Alex the Meerkat!!!!!!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Prodigy-Omen


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

AC/DC - Back In Black

Duh, Dannana, Dunnana, De na na doo da doo da Duh, Dannana, Dunnana. 

Da Dar, Da Dar, Da Dar Da.

:lol::lol:


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

Jessica by the Allman brothers AKA top gear theme tune.

On my last phone I had Mika, and also the phone would read the persons name calling so it went " I want to talk to you.......john smith"


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

24 phone ring


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

hronald88 said:


> i got the old phone thing on my iphone, why do they make it so hard to get a song to be a ringtone on them things!!!??


iringer.net:thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Another 'oldphone' ringtone here


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

Original batman theme for general, Darth Vader march for the missus.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

****** PI or Battle of the planets theme for general

Littlest Hobo theme for my family

Beautiful by Snoop Dog for the swimbo

Boys are back in town by thin lizzy for my mates

:thumb:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

FooFighters The Pretender or the pulp fiction theme song depends on my mood lol


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Rock version of "The fields of anthenry"


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

This one at the moment, and for quite a while now. It is one of the whole bank of jingles used in the earlier days of Capital Radio.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

www.zedge.net


----------



## nj1 (Sep 20, 2009)

metallica!!!


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Mackerfly (Nov 7, 2007)

Ive got this as my ringtone and my parents hates it when it rings

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mackerfly said:


> Ive got this as my ringtone and my parents hates it when it rings


My message tone :thumb: My ring tone is the Nokia tune dying, apart from certain people who get custom ones.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Well, I've searched high and low for an original Pacman ringtone - the old skool game audio.

Like this : 




Any ideas where to find/download/buy chaps? :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

ring ring, ring ring thats mine lol


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Michael Jackson - Billie Jean. Different but not offensive.. Has been for years


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

The same ringtone used by the guys in "The Unit" tv show.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Bizzare Inc - Playing With Knives Classic!


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Zarif - California (Danny Byrd Remix)


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Swing Low Sweet Chariot !!

And "Muttley" sniggering for SMS messages.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Peter Kay doing the theme to Roary the Racing Car, mostly cos my little lad likes it!


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

The Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy film score, called the journey of the sorcerer.

That's mine.:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

The Message, the only one I can vaguely hear sometimes when working.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Placebo - Nancy Boy


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Spiderpig from the Simpsons movie
and Simples from comparethemeerkat for sms


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> The Message


Blimey, a real blast from the past :thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Pepers - Snow


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Coldplay - Clocks. Sounds like a phone tone to start with then blasts into the full on track


----------



## Strathmore (May 7, 2008)

Man In A Suitcase or more recently known as the theme from TFI Friday


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

ringtone






texts






:thumb:


----------

